

The only coke machine on the internet - dencold
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~coke/history_long.txt

======
valarauca1
Actually since Coke purchased a _massive_ block (16 million) of MAC addresses
[1]. I believe a lot of coke machines are on the internet today.

[1] [http://www.wired.com/2014/01/coke-
iot/](http://www.wired.com/2014/01/coke-iot/)

~~~
dencold
Hahah, fair point. I should of hashtagged the post with #historical :) I loved
this look back on the early days of networking and getting a little glimpse of
Tom Lane's time at CMU. Reminds me of MIT's coffee cam[1].

[1] [http://www.technologyreview.com/article/401059/coffee-
cam/](http://www.technologyreview.com/article/401059/coffee-cam/)

